# Apollo the delta tail or half moon?



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

So when I picked out my new betta Apollo the cup said Delta Tail but my friend and I believe he may be a half moon...any other confirmations on what he might be?


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Looks Delta to me, but I could be wrong.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply! We have been looking at pictures and trying to decide


----------



## blacksheep72 (Mar 17, 2011)

Super Delta! I don't know for sure, but he's a cool looking guy no matter what he's technically called.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you! How can you tell if he is Half moon or Delta?


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

He looks like a super-delta to me. 

Halfmoons have 180 degree spreads on their tails, whereas delta and super-deltas do not... deltas are similar to HMs, except their tail spreads don't reach 180 degrees. Super-delltas are closer to HMs, but still don't have that spread.

Get him to flare and look at his caudal (back) fin- if it does reach a full 180 degrees, he's a HM.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

I wish I could tell you what he looks like all flared up but unfortunately he has been a tail biter lately and I dont think I will be able to tell anymore BUT I will try!


----------



## YoshesMom (Mar 15, 2011)

im going to say delt or super delt not halfmoon but his color is stunning


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Thank you so much Im really proud of him because he was a pet store buy


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

here is his tail biting...bad boy...

http://i56.tinypic.com/znudsk.jpg

I wish he would stop.


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I bought my male (in my avatar) who was advertised as a Delta. Within a month and after looking at pictures of other deltas, I realized he was more of a HM. Took out a mirror, had him flare, and his spread was about 178 degrees. After a few weeks, he's now at HM. He is a tailbiter, but I've noticed that having him flare really helps his tail regrowth. 

Beautiful boy! Good luck!


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

Should I just set up a mirror near him for a bit during the day?


----------



## gmd1800 (Feb 19, 2011)

I'd say if you want his spread to be closer to a HM (or actually a HM), I'd just let him flare at his reflection for a couple minutes a few times a week. I'd be worried about him blowing out his tail if he flared for much longer than that.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Babyk- go for it!  I was told that betta breeders let their stock flare for 5 minutes a day to stretch their fins out. I let one of my boys flare for that amount of time and wow has his caudal ever stretched out nicely.


----------



## babyk (Apr 24, 2011)

You all are so knowledgeable. Im glad my friend introduced me to this site! Thank you all!

Oh and Apollo flares at my Laptop so Im just showing him the back of that. lol.


----------

